
Stripe will cut pay, offer bonuses to employees who relocate - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/stripe-cuts-pay-offers-bonuses-to-employees-who-relocate-report-2020-9
======
znpy
I think this is a temporary fuss.

When the covid pandemic will be over and employees start moving again salaries
could start rising again.

Picture the following:

\- Oh you want me to take this 10% cut because I'm remote? Ok I'll take it,
but at least now I'm permanently remote.

\- Six months pass...

\- Oh hey look this other company is offering me a 10% salary bump (how
ironic, isn't it?) and since I'm already remote I negotiated to stay remote.

\- Goodbye stripe/vmware!

